# Ustream~Cutting a Quarter



## seamus7227 (Mar 22, 2012)

This saturday I am going to attempt my first Ustream LIVE video feed on How i cut a Texas Quarter. Subscribe to this thread for updates and time!


----------



## longbeard (Mar 22, 2012)

I would love to watch you do this
its amazing to see the detail of those quarters when your done with it


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 22, 2012)

I hope I remember you are doing it.  Are you gonna video it for the library also?


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to it as well!


----------



## hanau (Mar 22, 2012)

Cool I would like to see it also.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lets just hope that it even works! I will post more information in this thread on saturday morning early enough to give people a heads up. Dont forget, I am in Central Time Zone:biggrin:


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd like to see it, but my satalite service doesn't seem to work with ustream.


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 23, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, is cutting the quarter very time consuming?  Are we talking about a 2 hour show, or does it go fairly quickly, like 15 minutes?


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2012)

bensoelberg said:


> Just out of curiosity, is cutting the quarter very time consuming?  Are we talking about a 2 hour show, or does it go fairly quickly, like 15 minutes?



Im gonna do a live video feed so feel free to drop in and watch for a few minutes and leave at your convenience. I've gotten faster at cutting the texas quarters, usually about 30 minutes. Im gonna try and prep everything and have it all ready that way I dont waste alot of time. Most other coins take a couple of hours.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## el_d (Mar 23, 2012)

:good:


----------



## LL Woodworks (Mar 23, 2012)

Look forward to it


----------



## John Pratt (Mar 23, 2012)

Just a thought. If the entire process from quarter in your pocket to finished product takes a long time you could prep up several in different stages as you show how the work is done. Kind of like they do on most of the wood working shows.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm going to be buzy all tomorrow:frown:, will there be a YouTube link or something? I would like to see it, but I can't until Sunday.


----------



## Toni (Mar 23, 2012)

Excellent idea Seamus~I hope to have some time to watch you do this!!


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome I would watch it, but going to Fred's house Sunday, so I have the things I need to get done around the house.


----------



## BSea (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool idea.  I wonder how close you can get your camera to the work.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 23, 2012)

I just hope that you remember your going to be on video when you get dressed that morning. The thought of you working away on the scroll saw in your tighty whities is an image I would rather not experience!


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 23, 2012)

MarkD said:


> I just hope that you remember your going to be on video when you get dressed that morning. The thought of you working away on the scroll saw in your tighty whities is an image I would rather not experience!


 
Now he'll probably be sitting there behind his saw in a tux!


----------



## danrs (Mar 23, 2012)

See you Saturday.


----------



## BSea (Mar 23, 2012)

MarkD said:


> I just hope that you remember your going to be on video when you get dressed that morning. The thought of you working away on the scroll saw in your tighty whities is an image I would rather not experience!


Oh come on.  You know he's from Texas.  He'll have his boots on too.

Sorry Seamus.  Had to get back for the barefoot Arkansas post.:biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2012)

BSea said:


> Cool idea. I wonder how close you can get your camera to the work.


 
not sure Bob, im gonna do a trial run on it tonight if i can. I may ask for a few volunteers to let me know if it even looks good from the viewing side of the camera.


----------



## Padre (Mar 23, 2012)

My friend, you have to record it!  I'm out on Saturday!!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2012)

John Pratt said:


> Just a thought. If the entire process from quarter in your pocket to finished product takes a long time you could prep up several in different stages as you show how the work is done. Kind of like they do on most of the wood working shows.


 
John, im only gonna be showing what goes on when i cut the actual quarter out. I wont be covering anything else. 



Joe S. said:


> I'm going to be buzy all tomorrow:frown:, will there be a YouTube link or something? I would like to see it, but I can't until Sunday.


 
I will be sure to record it and post it on my youtube acct. and my website if i can figure it out. It doesnt seem very difficult to do. 



BSea said:


> MarkD said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope that you remember your going to be on video when you get dressed that morning. The thought of you working away on the scroll saw in your tighty whities is an image I would rather not experience!
> ...


 
Hey Bob, i knew i had it comin' some time or another. Just for all of these comments, im gonna have to come up with something good now!:biggrin:


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Mar 23, 2012)

*I'm in*

This will be a great video to watch.  Thanks for taking your own time to do so!


----------



## renowb (Mar 23, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## its_virgil (Mar 23, 2012)

I may come over and do a play by play of the action....or just give you a hard time when you do the delicate parts. Better keep the garage door closed!:biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 23, 2012)

its_virgil said:


> I may come over and do a play by play of the action....or just give you a hard time when you do the delicate parts. Better keep the garage door closed!:biggrin::biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



until i get a fixture to hold my camera, i may need a cameraman Don!:biggrin:


----------



## eldee (Mar 23, 2012)

Will this be the unrated version?  :O)
Look forward to it.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 23, 2012)

I will be there if I can! What time?

David


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think right now I'm gonna shoot for 10 am CST

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 24, 2012)

someone got a link?


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 24, 2012)

Its in his Signature. Only I don't see a video, so maybe I am missing something?

David


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2012)

should be on the bottom of my post, but give me about 5-10 minutes, camera is ready and on. gotta get my coffee


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 24, 2012)

It is 10:10 CST.  Did I miss it?

Ray


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

seamus7227 on USTREAM: .


----------



## qballizhere (Mar 24, 2012)

no hes running late as usual


----------



## longbeard (Mar 24, 2012)

Just watched, thank you for showing us
Awesome!!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 24, 2012)

enjoyed the presentation.  I learned alot of good info. 

Phil


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2012)

Many thanks for everyone that showed up to watch and deal with my ramblings. That was fun.


----------



## Xander (Mar 24, 2012)

Glad you wore pants. I was a little worried about that.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 24, 2012)

Having made a couple of pens with your quarter blanks I really enjoyed watching how it's done.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 24, 2012)

I guess I missed the live show but just finished watching the recording. Thanks for the presentation! I learned alot!


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2012)

Xander said:


> Glad you wore pants. I was a little worried about that.



I thought about wearing a toga, but then i figured there would be some viewers that wouldnt be in on the joke. So i just wore my rags that i typically work in: crocs, shorts and a t-shirt.



Whaler said:


> Having made a couple of pens with your quarter blanks I really enjoyed watching how it's done.



thank you



MarkD said:


> I guess I missed the live show but just finished watching the recording. Thanks for the presentation! I learned alot!



My apologies for the tremendous lag in the video. I can only attribute that to being wireless and on an old laptop. hopefully as time goes on, i can get an ethernet cord out there in the garage hooked up to an awesome computer! but for now, its better than nothing i suppose.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks again Seamus! Now I just have to figure out how you thin out the quarter!:biggrin:

David


----------



## john l graham (Mar 24, 2012)

That was very well done Seamus.  With the birds chirping in the background makes me think of sunshine and 80 degree weather.  I'll be there to enjoy some of it in April.  Thanks for sharing.  John


----------



## PTsideshow (Mar 24, 2012)

Interesting seen how you do it for your blanks. Since have only made some pendants and ear rings with a clamping holder and a hand powered jewelers saw frame! pretty slick.
Great job!
:clown:


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

That was fun!  Thank you Seamus.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks Chip! I was thinking about doing one for a rifle shell pen, the same design i made for Governor Schwarzenegger, I call it the "Upshaw-Hybrid".


----------



## danrs (Mar 24, 2012)

Saw the recording.  Good to see how it's done.

Dan Hines


----------



## Padre (Mar 24, 2012)

IF you broadcast, they will come!


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 24, 2012)

I caught this on the rerun.  Very informative and made me know that this blank is absolutely a buy in, not a home brew for me.  You did a great job on the video.  Thank you for showing.  You are most definitely an artist.
Charles


----------



## Wood Butcher (Mar 24, 2012)

I too offer my thanks for your willingness to share the process.  It pleases me that the members here are so willing to help the rest of us reach for higher things than are comfortable, for that's how we grow.
WB


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 24, 2012)

Great vid man!


----------



## BSea (Mar 26, 2012)

Great video Seamus.  I didn't catch it live, but did watch it today.  Well I watched a lot of it.:redface:  I'm glad you showed some of your secrets.  I still think it's one of the coolest things I never want to do.


----------

